# Jumping competition (90 cm.)



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you guys look great!

I love how Europeans ride! You ride very differently from many North Americans, because in N.A we are very influenced by the Hunter World that has dominated form over fences and equitation between fences here.

I think you both look fabulous and I see you going quite far! Your horse has alot of power and scope, what a great pair you make!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> I think you guys look great!
> 
> I love how Europeans ride! You ride very differently from many North Americans, because in N.A we are very influenced by the Hunter World that has dominated form over fences and equitation between fences here.
> 
> I think you both look fabulous and I see you going quite far! Your horse has alot of power and scope, what a great pair you make!


Really?  I never knew that.. But haven't seen north americans ride show jumping, so maybe that's why..  But thank you!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with MIEventer! One day I'll rid myself of my hunt seat habits.
Lovely horse and great riding.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

What a lovely ride! I'm jealous. Congrats on placing and you have a beautiful horse!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Great round! Your horse is super happy to be in that ring haha. 
And I agree on the NA/European thing, to me Europeans ride well off their seat up into their hands, while I seem to see a lot of NA riders ride in a style that can best be described as "hell bent for leather". Effective, but not always the nicest.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks so much all of you! 

But now i'm really interested in this NA/European style of riding..! Does anybody have a video or picture showing the difference..? You say people in NA use more of a hunter position or something..? Coming from Denmark, and knowing all the equestrian terms in danish, i'm not exactly sure what "hunter" is..? :S


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nicely ridden....congrats!!


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy crap, your horse is a speed demon! Gorgeous boy, I just might have to steal him!!! Very well ridden round, I would be crapping myself, going that fast and that big over the jumps!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Mk. So maybe someone else can do a better job than I can, as I'm not a showjumping expert. 

But there are some major differences between NA and European riders

Ludger Beerbaum (German)









Nice release, not completely dependent on his horse's neck, letting the horse jump freely, leg slipped back a bit but overall good position

Mclain Ward (American)









On the horse's neck more, hands dependent on the horse's neck.


NOT to say that Mclain Ward is not an excellent rider, because he most definitely IS. And so is Ludger Beerbaum. Just a different style of riding. I think the NA way is a bit more exaggerated.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh and this is what we mean by "Hunter"


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

great job !! your horse is gorgeous !!! i bet you cant wait to move him up =]

i dont want to get this thread more off topic so this is all im going to say on this point, but why do you guys have to turn every thread into anti-hunters ?!?!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't be surprised if that horse's stall is empty tommorrow morning.  I'd love a speed demond like that haha. 

I second that *Gypsygirl*. I compete in hunters and it's rather irritating. I get lots of 2nds and a couple firsts here and there in hunters and I am not dependant on the horse's neck at all. Not to mention I straighten up out of my huntseat on the approach to the jump.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Great course, well ridden! Lovely, well built horse too!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, he looks like such a willing jumper, and you did a marvelous job sitting back and going with him! :]


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks once again all of you.. xD

I see the difference between european and NA style a little better now..!  Although I dont see one better than the other  Like some of you said, its just different ways of ridding. I myself have never actually seen someone ride "hunter style" in real life, but if I ever go to North America, i would love to visit some stables/ranches and competitions there..  But yes, starting to go a little off topic here..  One last question though, why do some of you find the hunter position irritating, and would rather have the "European position"..? From the pictures, i dont see it being so different, except for a few things.. But maybe its just cause i've never tried it  Thank you for the pictures by the way!

Oh and if theres anyone else here with a jumping video, especially one from a competition, i'd love to see it..!  I love watching jumping competitions... And thank you all of you once again  I love my horsie very much, he's a good saver on a jumping course!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I certainly didn't say that Hunters were bad. I was just pointing out a difference that was said earlier in the thread. I have nothing against hunters. I've done them. I've been there.


----------

